# How to remove heat transfer paper



## auntginn (May 16, 2013)

Is there anyway to remove heat transfer sheets once they have been applied to the shirt or is it just not worth it.

I have a number of white shirts that I would like to salvage if possible.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

auntginn said:


> Is there anyway to remove heat transfer sheets once they have been applied to the shirt or is it just not worth it.
> 
> I have a number of white shirts that I would like to salvage if possible.


If its been pressed correctly, likely not. Or te shirt will be destroyed...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not possible without damaging the shirt.


----------



## auntginn (May 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

auntginn said:


> Is there anyway to remove heat transfer sheets once they have been applied to the shirt or is it just not worth it.
> 
> I have a number of white shirts that I would like to salvage if possible.


Cover up the old pic with new one

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hzlgraphics (Dec 16, 2012)

is there any way to remove transfer paper printed on the shirt? I found a way for vinyl transfer, I'm looking for ways for removing transfer paper.


----------



## Bonzothebarbaria (Oct 21, 2016)

i have a new sweat shirt with a logo and the paper over it.how do I get the paper off the logo part? It's stuck on.


----------



## LucidDavid (Jun 6, 2014)

Bonzothebarbaria said:


> i have a new sweat shirt with a logo and the paper over it.how do I get the paper off the logo part? It's stuck on.


put it in the washing machine


----------

